# how do you store and carry your rods?



## Trophyhunter (Feb 28, 2006)

I throw mine in a bucket, and then it takes me 20 min to untangle them when I go fishing, what are some other good ideas?


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=319809


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

I have one of those wrap around pouches that goes on your bucket. I believ HT made mine, I know Frabill makes one. It has individual pockets for your rods with velcro straps to hold them in. I have no problems getting my gear ready to go when I get to my spot. I know some guys use PVC and cut down the side for the reel to slide into and then attach the PVC to a bucket or sled. I have a rod bag but I find a pain to get things around, plus I can only cary 2-3 rods in it.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

I use one of those HT bucket organizers also, I use mine so its inside the bucket instead of on the outside, keeps things a little more protected, doing it that way I have 4 rod/reels, two tip ups, ice scoop, and my ice cleats all in there. Works pretty good, Im in the process now of taking a shallow storage container and making sections in it to haul my gear, then Im going to attach it to the inside of my flip shanty sled with velcro so I can remove the whole thing easy.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

try wraping your line around your rod a few times


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)




----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

Put em in a bucket or in the bottom of the sled. I've never had a problem with them getting tangled or breaking.


----------



## hunter62 (Oct 20, 2006)

Frabill pail pack and Clam Corp rod slicks.


----------



## Beaversson (Jun 5, 2009)

I have this plastic seat things that they sell at knutsens and cabelas. it's a padded seat with rod holder in back. The seat folds up for lures and you can put fish underneeth it's great. All your stuff is contained just put it over your shoulder and go fishing. 
here's a link
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

I use the rod bags Gander sells. There are 3 compartments & I can get 2 rods in each facing opposite directions. They don't take much room packing them into my Clam and I don't break rod tips. They are only 36" long though so if you have longer rods the tips would stick out the end.


----------



## mich-again (Dec 22, 2009)

I can't post pictures or links yet because I haven't posted enough times yet. I made a bench out of two buckets and a piece of plywood. MUCH more comfortable than sitting directly on a bucket. I used pvc couplers for rod holders on the outside of one bucket, but I'm still working on an easy way to secure the rods so they don't jiggle around.

Here's a portion of the link to the photos. You'll have to copy and paste the address and add "*www*." in front.

photobucket.com/home/mich-again


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Trophyhunter said:


> I throw mine in a bucket, and then it takes me 20 min to untangle them when I go fishing, what are some other good ideas?


 :lol::lol:


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm still trying to come up with a good material to build a box out of that will fit under the bench seat of my 2 man flip style. It could be up to about 6 feet long and I was gonna use foam padding to pad it. This way the rods would be out of the way and secure. Any ideas?

Mike


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

brigeton said:


> I use the rod bags Gander sells. There are 3 compartments & I can get 2 rods in each facing opposite directions. They don't take much room packing them into my Clam and I don't break rod tips. They are only 36" long though so if you have longer rods the tips would stick out the end.


:coolgleam  I find I can easily get 3 rods in those bags.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a gander 3 compartment bag too and my buddy has an Ht bag. They are easy to carry and they protect your stuff. My better than the bucket way I used to do it. Spent 10 minutes untangling stuff everytime. The bag was 19.99.
sslopok


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

mkroulik said:


> I'm still trying to come up with a good material to build a box out of that will fit under the bench seat of my 2 man flip style. It could be up to about 6 feet long and I was gonna use foam padding to pad it. This way the rods would be out of the way and secure. Any ideas?
> 
> Mike




Get a hard sided rectangular *arrow case.* Can find them for about $20.00.
Already has the foam inserts.......

I did a quick search and found this one from Cabelas......

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true&hasJS=true


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

34"Lx8"Hx16"W(+/-) rubbermade container...fits great in the jet sled, plus holds 3-4 boxes of tackle, gloves, snacks, pops, tip ups, etc...


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

williewater99 said:


> :coolgleam  I find I can easily get 3 rods in those bags.


I meant by facing the rods in opposite directions you can get 2 in each compartment for a total of 6.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I have 1 jiggin pole and 3 Frabill Classic tipups in mine, plus little odds and ends.
sslopok


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)




----------

